# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > برنامه نویسی iOS با Objective C و Swift >  تبدیل سایت به ای او اس

## behroz.rivandi

با سلام 
برنامه ی رستوران انلاین در حالت وب سایت نوشتیم و میخوایم به ای او اس تبدیلش کنیم 
بهترین راه که نیازی به برنامه نویسی مجدد نداشته باشه چیه ؟
ضمنا apk برنامه رو هم داریم

----------


## behroz.rivandi

من سوال کردم گفتن باید از خاصیت وب ویو در ای او اس استفاده کنم 
کسی میتونه راهنمایی کنه ؟
میخوام سایت رو با خاصیت وب ویو نمایش بدم در ای او اس و خروجی ipa بگیرم

----------

